# i need help with 4K HDMI Audio Extractor Converter



## dreadknot (Jun 9, 2017)

i just resently tried the 

J-Tech Digital 4K 60HZ HDMI Audio Extractor Converter SPDIF + 3.5MM Output supports 

HDMI 2.0, 18Gpbs Bandwidth, HDCP 2.2, Dolby Digital/DTS Passthrough CEC, HDR, Dolby Vision, 

HDR10

and i had to return this because it didnt accept my vizio m55e0 with the full uhd color mode on 

when connected between the tv an my nvidia shield with the shield is set to 3840×2160 yuv 

4.4.2 12bit at 60hz bt.2020

this is my prefured mode 

an im lookin for one that can pull dolby an dts to optical with out the same problems


does anyone have advice


oh an the reason i dont use my vizio m55e0 optical output passthough is it sucks it stutters the 

audio in bitstream mode


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

why are you using an audio extractor ? just curious


----------



## dreadknot (Jun 9, 2017)

none of the hdmi inputs ports work on my receiver work anymore an even if the did the 4k pass thought only goes up to 30hz


----------



## dreadknot (Jun 9, 2017)

i was thinking about using the Comprehensive 4K HDMI Audio Extractor B&H # COCPAHDA3 MFR # CPA-HDA3

i just dont know if it will work with the vizio m55e0 with the full uhd color mode on


----------

